# Watermark positioning



## dkperez (Nov 20, 2015)

In general, I figure if the experts in here haven't thrown a major fit about something like this, it's probably me doing it wrong...  So...

I"m using 6.3 or 2015.3 on Windows 10...

I have a small graphic watermark of my signature.  I need to apply it to images being submitted, and position it in a location where it is likely to be INCLUDED in the crop that's published.  In FAR too many cases, I can't get the watermark anywhere near where I want/need it to be.  Sticking it in the lower right corner, and shoving it up "10" and/or over "10" is pitifully inadequate.  Is there any way, WITHOUT having to go into Photoshop to do something this trivial, that I can get access to MUCH more area from each of the edge quadrants?  

I figure I'm missing something obvious 'cause I can't believe I"m the only person after this many years, and this many major releases of Lightroom, that's finding the limitations on moving a watermark around to be way too limited.  What am I missing?  I've attached images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 20, 2015)

One option would be to include extra transparent padding in the watermark file itself.  So open the watermark in PS, expand the canvas and then save as a copy to use in LR.


----------



## dkperez (Nov 23, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> One option would be to include extra transparent padding in the watermark file itself.  So open the watermark in PS, expand the canvas and then save as a copy to use in LR.



Hi Victoria,

I thought the same thing, so I created a watermark with some empty space on the side.  It didn't APPEAR to work - for whatever reason my empty space wasn't retained when I put it into Lightroom as a watermark.  On top of that, even if I fiddle with it 'til I can get the empty space to work, I'd have to have SEVERAL watermarks 'cause the -10 to +10 horizontal and vertical movement is really small.  So for a given quadrant I'd need watermarks with varying amounts of horizontal space, vertical space, and both...

I don't think it's a bug, but I can't imagine why they didn't give Lightroom enough movement range to let me put the watermark ANYWHERE in the quadrant.  As I said originally, I can't believe I'm the only person that needs to place watermarks where I want them.  I'm amazed somebody didn't scream about this a long time ago...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2015)

It would be worth putting in a request at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum but it's not one I remember seeing before, so I'm not sure how much support it'll get.  If you post the link here though, I'll vote on it.


----------



## dkperez (Nov 25, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It would be worth putting in a request at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum but it's not one I remember seeing before, so I'm not sure how much support it'll get.  If you post the link here though, I'll vote on it.



Done...


----------



## Hoggy (Nov 26, 2015)

I've long wondered the same thing.  Please post the url to the feature request you made, so I/we can vote on it.


----------



## dkperez (Nov 28, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> I've long wondered the same thing.  Please post the url to the feature request you made, so I/we can vote on it.



http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/adding-more-range-to-watermark-movement?rfm=1

Hopefully, that'll take you to the location.  It's where Victoria sent me, so I hope it's the place for feature requests.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2015)

Spot on David


----------



## Prinz Erik (Sep 6, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Spot on David


This worked for me: created virtual copy, cropped it to the size I wanted. Signature appeared where I wanted it!
Prinz Erik


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 6, 2017)

You have got my vote too


----------

